# Report: Dwight Howard to the Lakers



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Denver Nuggets and Philadelphia 76ers have been pulled into talks between the Orlando Magic and the Los Angeles Lakers that could ultimately put Dwight Howard in a Laker uniform, Yahoo! Sports is reporting.

Talks have taken place this week and have "grown serious," Yahoo! said, citing league sources, although a trade is not considered imminent.

The moving parts of the four-team discussion, according to Yahoo!, would involve both Andrew Bynum and Pau Gasol being dealt by the Lakers

According to the web site's sources, Howard and Nuggets forward Al Harrington would go to the Lakers, 76ers guard Andre Iguodala would be moved to Denver, Bynum would be dealt to Philadelphia, and Gasol and Nuggtes guard Arron Affalo would go to Orlando.

The proposed scenario also includes the Magic receiving draft picks and salary-cap relief, the sources told Yahoo!

http://m.espn.go.com/nba/story?storyId=8252042


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

Would be a terrible trade.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

Do it.

Gotta get the star players while you can.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

Pau and Drew for Howard and Harrington? retarded and not even close to true


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

We're not giving up both because we don't have to give up both.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

No way...don't wanna give up both bigs for Howard.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

Go away Howard rumors


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*



> Source close to Pau Gasol: Spaniard is not in the proposed 4-team deal that would bring DHoward to Lakers.
> https://twitter.com/RicBucher/status/233712041972625408


Now that changes things :groucho:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*



> A four-team trade that would send Dwight Howard to the Los Angeles Lakers is complete, multiple sources told ESPN on Thursday night.
> 
> A source with direct knowledge of the talks told ESPN.com's Marc Stein that the Lakers will receive Howard, the Denver Nuggets will get Andre Iguodala, the 76ers will get Andrew Bynum and Jason Richardson, and the Magic will get Arron Afflalo, Al Harrington, Nikola Vucevic and one protected future first-round pick from each of the other three teams.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas!


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

I'll believe it when he's holding a lakers jersey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

SMH. Some NBA teams are so dumb.

Hilarious it is the Magic again. First Shaq, now Dwight. The comparison is inevitable.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

It's starting to feel like 1996 all over again.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

Lmao!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*



e-monk said:


> Pau and Drew for Howard and Harrington? retarded and not even close to true



I so hope this goes through so people like you can sip some humble kool-aid


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

Ron must be pissed.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*



Dre said:


> I so hope this goes through so people like you can sip some humble kool-aid


it's delicious kool aid - chock full of vitamin Pau and not even a hint of that nasty carcinogen Harrington


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

This has been reported to be a done deal...and we keep Gasol.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/...hia-76ers-Denver-Nuggets-Orlando-Magic-080912


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*



> The Los Angeles Lakers will likely receive Dwight Howard, Chris Duhon and Earl Clark.
> https://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA/...3764627249516547&tw_e=details&tw_p=tweetembed


...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

So who else is getting shipped out? Morris or Goudelock?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

Hearing Eyenga is out.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*



> @AlexKennedyNBA: It sounds like the Orlando Magic will also receive Christian Eyenga in the four-team deal.


...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

so now it's

Nash/Duhon/Blake/Morris/Odom-Morris
Kobe/Glock?
MWP/Ebanks
Pau/Jamison/McBob
Howard/Hill/Barron

looks like Sacre is out and maybe one of the young guards?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

Now we just need Jodie Meeks heh


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

I just realized Doug Collins is going to be sad calling the USA Game knowing that Iggy is no longer his puppet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

That would be a nice cherry on top.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

ESPN.com's story on Dwight Howard has been shared 65,000 times on Facebook in two hours.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*



> woooow this is amazing
> https://twitter.com/christeyenga8/status/233780150335053824


Lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Report: Nuggets, 76ers in on Howard Talks*

Poor guy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Add Barbosa or Meeks and were done!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

greedy greedy greedy... but yeah


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Btw...well done Jim Buss. I think he's earned his stripes now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, this is awesome.

I am trying to keep myself contained until Stern approves the deal and it actually goes through.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

You think we'll get another SG or should I expect to see a 2nd unit of Duhon/Blake playing together?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Well we just signed Jodie Meeks!! Great offseason!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet. This is fantastic.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Things are shaping up wuite nicely...

WE'RE BACK, BABY! :yesyesyes:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

well I think that does it.

Re-sign Hill, get Jamison, Meeks, Nash, Howard. Thats a wrap folks. See you in training camp


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it's safe to say that it's going to be a good year.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jimmy and Mitch can pop their collars now


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

who left besides Drew? Eyenga?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

bynum, eyenga, mcbob


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> In addition to Howard, the Lakers will receive Chris Duhon and Earl Clark from the Magic while sending Josh McRoberts, Christian Eyenga and a future protected first round and 2015 protected second round draft pick to Orlando. Andrew Bynum will be sent to the Philadelphia 76ers


http://www.nba.com/lakers/releases/120810_howard_trade


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

had to come back for this one. phenomenal, can't wait to see what's in store for us this year.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So, is this the biggest trade in the last twenty years? When was the last time a player better than this was traded? Lebron's sign and trade doesn't count.

Also, it's a bit ironic that Bynum will average more points than Howard next year.


----------

